# taking mac back to macys



## queenofdisaster (Aug 11, 2006)

i have a studio fix compact... it seems too light the more and more that i use it. i still have the box with the return label but i dont have the receipt and its cracked from where i dropped it... ive been using it but the ghostlyness aint growin on me much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





will they exchange it w/out a receipt?


----------



## angela (Aug 11, 2006)

our policy at Macy's is once you've used it, you can't return or exchange it even if you have the box and/or the reciept. But sometimes certain MAs will exchange it even if they're not supposed to. I guess it depends on the counter. Goodluck!


----------



## Gisselle (Aug 11, 2006)

i also work at macys, and our policy is that if you have the box with the macy sticker on it, yes you can get store credit and/or exchange it for a different one. if an MA wont take it back, ask to speak with a manager and they should be able to make you happy.


----------



## _trimm_trabb (Aug 11, 2006)

I get so annoyed with the stupid return policies because they're so different at every store. I always have a receipt either way. But the Macys/Marshall Fields at Somerset was really nice about returning things, while the Macys/Marshall Fields near me told me I wasn't allowed to return or exchange it once I'd used it. So I think I'm just going to stick to Nordstroms/Pro Stores now. Not that I return stuff so often, but I do like to have that option.


----------



## pugmommy7 (Aug 11, 2006)

I have never had a single problem returning anything at Macy's. And I must say I have always recieved excellent service there. Over the top,really.
(and I complain when i get bad service so when it is good I gush


----------



## User67 (Aug 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pugmommy7* 
_I have never had a single problem returning anything at Macy's. And I must say I have always recieved excellent service there. Over the top,really.
(and I complain when i get bad service so when it is good I gush
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It's the same thing at my local Macy's MAC counters. As long as I have all the packaging, the MA's will return or exhange things I have tried with no problem.


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 11, 2006)

im heading over there this week so im gonna give it a go.. i think i need one shade darker lol!


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Aug 11, 2006)

i've only onve had a problem returning at macy's...the ma was being rude, but she didn't like me...but she returned it cause it was clearly never used and i had everything...but other than that i have never had a problem.


----------



## Famousblackpen (Aug 11, 2006)

Macys mac counter is supposed to take back everything even if the item is used and unboxed thats what i was told .


----------



## stefunnie (Aug 11, 2006)

the mac counter in my macys.. ive never had a problem with returning a product if i didnt have the reciept with me.. they require one or the other.. either you have the reciept along with the item.. or the box that has the sticker on it.. in order to return/exchange.. if you only have the box & sticker.. then you're only entitle to a giftcard/ EZ-return card or an exchange.. but if you have the reciept they'll return the money back to you..

one time i had an e/s that i bought from macys but i lost the box & reciept and i went to see if i could return it.. the MA wouldnt let me even let me do an exchange because i had no proof that it was bought from macys.. so as long as you have one or the other.. you're fine.. & as for it being used.. ive returned back things used with no problem what so ever..


----------



## macchicaboom (Aug 11, 2006)

Macy's MAC counters take back used items as long as you have the box and sticker.  If you have the receipt and box, they take it back too- I've had a few problems with the MA's not putting the sticker on the box.  

Other Macy's counters don't take back used items.  I think there is an exception for MAC because of an agreement between the two.


----------



## Famousblackpen (Aug 12, 2006)

Maybe that depends on the macys counter we were told that we had to take back everything .Boxed ,unboxed no receipt and or makeup that was even used .If we didnt have the box we were told to get the sku number and scan another box to get the price.


----------



## angrymissy (Aug 12, 2006)

This is why I always shop at Nordstroms.

I had the same exact situation, a Studio Fix powder, but it was too orangey and dark.  I used it maybe 5x and my husband pointed out I was looking orangey.

I had no box or receipt but since I was swapping it out for the same product, just a different shade, they took it no questions asked.


----------



## MACGoddess (Aug 14, 2006)

I work at a MAC store, we will exchange a product even if it has been tried, but you HAVE to have the receipt, otherwise we are not allowed to take it under any circumstances.

We would refer you to MAC Global Communications which should be able to help you out with a return or an exchange.

And honestly, the lights at MAC Counters suck usually...  They aren't like the light in the MAC Stores which really allow you to see what the color looks like.  That is the first reason why I think that people always seem to get mismatched with foundation at a counter.


----------

